

AppJet's free hosting (AppJet 1.0) being discontinued - netsp
http://appjet.com/hosting

======
joel_feather
This is why it's a bad idea to build on hosted web services. They pull out
your platform from under your feet, and what are you left with? An apology?

Everyone running on Google App and all the other Rails services will have the
same thing happen to them at some point. Stick with stuff you can migrate.

~~~
mattmaroon
In this case you're left with a lot more than an apology. You're left with all
you need to just host it yourself.

~~~
joel_feather
On a JSP server with a complex framework that is no longer being actively
developed. To me that's the same thing as being abandoned.

It's like this: A guy tells you he will ferry you to England for free. Half
way there, he says - hmm, actually, I've changed my mind. I'll take the
engine, but here are two paddles - see ya!

------
tocomment
Just a reminder .. <http://utilitymill.com> is still up an going strong if you
need an alternative.

Of course it's quite different from appjet, but I'd say it's the same
category: hosted, rapid web tool development.

And it costs me almost nothing to run, so there's no reason I'd ever take it
down.

------
herdrick
Smart. Etherpad is just great. Congrats to Aaron and David on the official
change of direction!

~~~
uuilly
I was watching the full google wave demo and they said that the functionality
similar to etherpad was the hardest thing they did.

~~~
ntoshev
Is there a summary what exactly is hard about it?

For the text syncing part there is an excellent free library from Google:
<http://code.google.com/p/google-diff-match-patch/>

------
mattmaroon
Been there, done that. It's bittersweet closing down the old project in favor
of the new one, especially when the new one came into existence mainly to
promote the old. On one hand, you're happy to have had something catch on. On
the other hand, you're unhappy to have had something not.

But onward and upward, and best of luck to the AppJets (or now, the
Etherpads). They're super bright guys, so it's not surprising at all to see
them succeeding.

------
axod
Etherpad is looking awesome. Seems like a good decision to concentrate on
that, especially if companies are wanting to pay already :)

~~~
ugglan
Looks really cool, but it would seem like it would get slammed quite hard by
google wave soon?

~~~
axod
Realtime collaboration is a massive growing market - there's room for quite a
few companies.

------
Raphael
Is this the end, or the beginning? I could definitely see an open source
project based on it if the full source were released.

~~~
akamaka
A platform is nothing without a killer app, so this indeed may be more of a
beginning than an end for AppJet.

Good luck, guys!

------
maxklein
I don't think I've been wrong about my predictions about YC companies yet:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=279221>

I think I may make a page someday with all the things I said would happen to
the companies and what actually did happen.

------
mtomczak
It's funny, because I have a simple AppJet app that I was considering re-
implementing in Rails, having recently learned the basics of the framework.
AppJet has just helped me make the decision. Thanks, AppJet!

------
netsp
Well _somebody_ needs to build a platform for learning to program.

